# Wago e!cockpit Jalousie Hilfe



## Miroslav02201 (23 Juli 2021)

Hallo, 

könnte mir bitte jemand ein Beispielprogramm für Jalousiesteuerung senden.  ich möchte die Jalousie und Fensterkontakten im e!cockpit erstellen.
Ich benutze FbSunSchadeActuator. Wenn die Jalousie sich unten befindet und ich drucke die Taste unten dann kriegt wieder ein Signal. Die Jalousieposition funktioniert nicht.  Ich bin Anfanger im e!cockpit. Ich möchte nur eine Vorstellung von einem Programm zur Hausautomation anschauen. Danke
Email: miroslav02201@gmail.com


----------



## Tobsucht (24 Juli 2021)

Was hast Du denn bisher versucht?
Hast Du auch verstellbare Lamellen?
Hast Du dir auch schon die Beschreibung der Bibliothek angeschaut?
Startmenü/Wago Software/Weitere Dokumentation

oder unter

file:///C:/ProgramData/Wago%20Software/e!COCKPIT/Documentation/LibraryDocumentation/Manuals/WAGO/WagoAppBuilding/1.0.2.5/de-DE/WagoAppBuilding.pdf

Generell sollte die Position sich verändern, wenn Du die Taste an xDown drückst.

Grüße


----------



## Miroslav02201 (24 Juli 2021)

Hallo, die Jalousie fahrt richtig auch die Lamellen.  Das Problem ist, wenn die Jalousie unten ist und ich drucke die Taste unten warum kriegt wieder das Signal unten ? und bleibt voreingestellte Zeit angesteuert.  Hier muss etwas mit Rückmeldung nicht stimmen. Danke  
Das Problem ist auchbei mehreren Jalousien mit unterschidlicher Fahrtzeit.


----------



## Passion4Automation (28 Juli 2021)

Also wenn der Behang unten auf 100% ist, du drückst wieder nach AB dann ist das normal, dass der Behang wieder nach unten fahren will. Der FB ermittelt die Position nach Zeit, deswegen ist das so. Du hast ja keine absolute Erfassung  mittels geber, also muss dass so sein . 
Du könntest es natürlich über die Position aussen am FB sperren. Wenn 100 % dann ist Taste AB gesperrt.


----------



## matmal (16 Juli 2022)

Hi, I do not know if you have resolved this problem, but I am using this Wago library and it is not perfect. The problem you are having is probably caused by wrong position data in the block WagoAppBuilding.FbSunshadeActuator. Thus when you press down it will simulate output fro driving down. What I have also done is a position monitoring block to check if I am really down and if so I simply block real outputs to the relays (but this I am doing with additional up/down h/w sensors).

As I said the logic of the block is stupid and the more time I spend with this Wago library I see it's limitations. The problem is that it is not OpenSource and I cannot change what I dislike. So I had to create workarounds.

By the way, those blocks work best with Jalousien/Shades the do not work well with Blinds - this is an information for others who might want to use it in their project.


----------

